# New Custom Design



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I made this after seeing Ronan's great design that was taken from Joerg Sprave's original Phoenix design . Well i have set this up with the now famous German Porn Bands available from all good german sex shops to shoot semi butterfly. I really love this slingshot so i will be keeping this one and making a couple for ZDP, Martin plus Ronan when i get his address. After the holidays i will be making a few to trade so if you want one just PM me. Here is the original design that i used to make mine.

http://slingshotforu...5694#entry35694


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

nice


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I do like the look of that design's form.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks nice, good craftsmanship - thanks for introducing "German Porn Bands"


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I am glad you guy's like the design and i will get you one made for you Ray during the holidays.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's beeyooteeful!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You have good working skills, but one day I hope to see some creative and original designs of your own.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

and what are these porn bands made of?


----------



## ronan (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello lucifer93,
It's great ! I am proud to have you inspired to make this beautiful slingshot !
I'm sure it shoots very well, like mine.
I give you my address by email


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Reading the title of the thread it makes it seem that there's going to be a new design.... but still nice workmanship though!

You're to skilled to be just a human pantograph, let's see something original Man! 
(goading intended)


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

looking good... i like it..


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks good! Do you shoot that frame in pistolgrip?


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Yes it is shot with a pistol grip and you are on my list Frodo so i will have one made for you sometime next week. I did ask Ronan to make me one that i would pay for once he has the time to cut out the alu sheet by hand. I think his original took many man hours to make.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it is different enough to be called an original design. The fork is curved and the band angle is changed also. The handle is shaped slightly different too. So I think this is not a clone, just a variation. We need such variations to fully explore the potential of any given design line. So I appreciate this thread very much.

But hey, even if it would be a clone, that would be 110% OK. I am happy every time I see that someone likes my work so much that he wants one for himself.

Jörg


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

lucifer93 said:


> Yes it is shot with a pistol grip and you are on my list Frodo so i will have one made for you sometime next week. I did ask Ronan to make me one that i would pay for once he has the time to cut out the alu sheet by hand. I think his original took many man hours to make.


I think i own more slingshot's you made than you, mate!


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

I really like it! Great work!

I'll be in Germany in a few weeks, maybe I should try to pick up some bands!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

wow, does that look comfortable to hold!, excellent work!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

That looks awesome!! I want me 1 of those beauties







Well done lucifer!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I think it is different enough to be called an original design. The fork is curved and the band angle is changed also. The handle is shaped slightly different too. So I think this is not a clone, just a variation. We need such variations to fully explore the potential of any given design line. So I appreciate this thread very much.
> 
> But hey, even if it would be a clone, that would be 110% OK. I am happy every time I see that someone likes my work so much that he wants one for himself.
> 
> Jörg


I don't know Joerg, I'm not trying to say anything negative... but when the title of the thread is "New Custom Design" and it's really just a copy of the one Ronan did, on his avatar, just in a weaker material... I'd just like to see something that is actually original.
The guy has a lot of craftsmanship oriented skills, and is clearly talented... I just wanted to see something original out of his own head... I'm sure it will be very interesting!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Very attractive design my friend Lucy


----------



## ukslingshots (Nov 11, 2010)

Very nice design and a great looking slingshot lucifer


----------

